# Process RAW photo in multiple ways and keep each



## davebrock (May 26, 2013)

How can i process a photo in 2 or more different ways and keep both versions of the photo?

For example if i want to crop a photo to keep a head and shoulders portrait of a person in the photo.    But i also want to keep a version of the photo which has a much wider crop and possibly process it in a different way.

Intuitively i would first copy the RAW file and then simply process it in different ways.

Lightroom does not allow me to 'copy a RAW file'.  So how can i do this?

Best Wishes,
Dave


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 26, 2013)

Dave,

Welcome to the forum!

Two words: Virtual Copy. 

Hal


----------



## davebrock (May 26, 2013)

Thanks Hal!
That was a fast reply.

I have searched on Virtual Copy....and sounds  great.

Best Wishes,
Dave


----------



## Web-Betty (Jun 15, 2013)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Dave,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...



I have a somewhat similar question, though mine regards doing this AFTER a lot of post processing. 

I have pulled my hair out trying to go back to the original RAW file, but keep the post processing I've already done. When I create a virtual copy, LR copies the post-processed version. If I want to try different processing, do I have to know this ahead of time, and make my virtual copy _prior_ to making any edits I want to keep? I thought maybe snapshots would be helpful here, but they're not (that I can tell).

Any additional information is greatly appreciated.  Right now I'm re-importing the photos I want to play with, since I backed up the originals from my camera.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 15, 2013)

Betty, When you create a virtual copy, it automatically assumes the adjustments that have been made up to that point. Processing History is represented in the Virtual copy as a single entry reading "Create Virtual Copy ({timestamp})".  If you want your virtual copy to reflect none of the prior history, then you need to reset settings using the {Reset} button.  You can also undo any individual develop process adjustment by simply setting a new value.


----------



## Web-Betty (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you so much Cletus!!! Such a simple thing, yet not very intuitive (for me, anyway). This is exactly what I was looking for. :hail:


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 15, 2013)

You can also create a VC at any point in the develop history, simply by clicking on that point in the history panel of the master, then right-clicking and selecting "Create Virtual Copy". In other words, creating the VC doesn't have to a choice of two processing states (current state of master, or "Reset" back to original state of master)....it can be done at any step along the way.


----------



## Glenn NK (Jun 15, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> You can also create a VC at any point in the develop history, simply by clicking on that point in the history panel of the master, then right-clicking and selecting "Create Virtual Copy". In other words, creating the VC doesn't have to a choice of two processing states (current state of master, or "Reset" back to original state of master)....it can be done at any step along the way.



Thanks, I didn't know that.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 15, 2013)

Nor did I till I tested it yesterday!


----------

